# new tapepro black boxes



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey tomg better fill everybody in before I let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

brendon said:


> Hey tomg better fill everybody in before I let the cat out of the bag.


the cat is out


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

still wont buy them


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I can't find the cat so it must still be in the bag? :blink:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Joe, would you buy Blue-line?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Joe, would you buy Blue-line?


ask Gaz and Moore


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I can't find the cat so it must still be in the bag? :blink:


with some help you can find it

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tapepro-...300-New-model-Made-in-Australia-/271803234775

http://wallboardtools.com.au/


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Good work Keke! Tom's been keeping a real lid on this one!! Try here: http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/...ping-tools/flat-finishing/Tapepro-T2-Flat-Box


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

looks like a box


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

So is the tape pro stuff blue and black or white and gold????


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> So is the tape pro stuff blue and black or white and gold????


Columbia made a black tube now tape pro makes a black box...
whats next black steel knifes


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Leave your carbon steel knife in a bucket of dirty water for a few days. Black steel.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Leave your carbon steel knife in a bucket of dirty water for a few days. Black steel.


Knew a guy who would stick every new knife in a bucket of mud for a couple days. Said it broke them in. Sure turned them black though.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mld said:


> So is the tape pro stuff blue and black or white and gold????


My daughters have been going on about that pic doing the rounds, looks white and gold to me. 

Btw the boxes are black. They look like a cross between the normal Tape Pro boxes and the other main stream boxes. Screwed together rather than peaned, but still retain the fixed axle with the inboard wheel design. According to the ebay link that Keke put up they are cheaper. :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> My daughters have been going on about that pic doing the rounds, looks white and gold to me.
> 
> Btw the boxes are black. They look like a cross between the normal Tape Pro boxes and the other main stream boxes. Screwed together rather than peaned, but still retain the fixed axle with the inboard wheel design. According to the ebay link that Keke put up they are cheaper. :thumbsup:


Yep, white and gold to me too


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> According to the ebay link that Keke put up they are cheaper. :thumbsup:


yes, they're cheaper

post no #3 says average price is $130 each 

http://www.drywallnation.com/forum/new-tapepro-t2-boxes#new


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

We plan to sell these initially in Australia only before offering them for export. Hopefully shouldn't be too long and we will have them available elsewhere.

They are a nice simple box and they go together very well. Compatible with the RP-200 Reducer Plate (on the 200mm), and can be fitted with FBBG Bead Guides. Our existing FBK01 and FBK02 repair kits are also compatible. Quite a few common parts with the blue boxes.

Web page here: http://tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=t2

Jim's video: https://youtu.be/ZVEdubNnUPI


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tomg said:


> We plan to sell these initially in Australia only before offering them for export. Hopefully shouldn't be too long and we will have them available elsewhere.
> 
> They are a nice simple box and they go together very well. Compatible with the RP-200 Reducer Plate (on the 200mm), and can be fitted with FBBG Bead Guides. Our existing FBK01 and FBK02 repair kits are also compatible. Quite a few common parts with the blue boxes.
> 
> ...


what


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

mld said:


> Knew a guy who would stick every new knife in a bucket of mud for a couple days. Said it broke them in. Sure turned them black though.


I used to do that with my Richard knives. Kills longevity because it weakens the rivet holding the handle part of the knife together.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

white on black? Am i missing something.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

there black...back in black. ACDC ROCKS


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Paint it black ...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Tomg, Congrats on the new box release, They look good.

Just a question, The ball in the handle of the cp tube, Does it unscrew, And hows about making a D handle for it :whistling2:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks 

The ball on the cp tube is pressed and loctited on - you may have trouble getting it off.

Some thoughts on changing to a "D" handle:

might not suit everyone,
would require tooling and large volume purchasing and may make the tool more expensive, 
may be harder to package.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

come on tom ! Get these to the us I need a new set of boxes


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tomg said:


> Thanks
> 
> The ball on the cp tube is pressed and loctited on - you may have trouble getting it off.
> 
> ...


 
Oh well, Worth asking anyway, Cheers for the reply.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

tomg said:


> Thanks
> 
> The ball on the cp tube is pressed and loctited on - you may have trouble getting it off.
> 
> ...


I started the d handle...and have a new one ...just call me if you want to know ...I would never pull on a knob


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I started the d handle...and have a new one ...just call me if you want to know ...I would never pull on a knob


 
Hahaha, I will, once I stop laughing...............Never pull on a knob :whistling2: Your lucky its there you know, That's what stops your hand slipping off


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have something better then the d handle but the d handle was easy to put on. but lets talk about the d hanlde and why it so good
1. in the bucket of mud you can set it along the wall and it dont fall down.
2. lay it down on a plank and it will not roll of and hit the floor
3.one word (((ergonomics)))
4.hang it up on a hook 
5.pulling is easy-er with a d handle...

my new one is a ring...and its sweet. and made one like a cane ....they are way better then all other tubes out there. so go copy that one and paint it black. just put icerock on it :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I prefer the "T" handle like on the quickfill syringe pump.
Just a bit of honest feedback Tom... the ball handle just feels wrong and awkward to me, thats only this mans opinion though, what suits one guy does not necessarily suit the other etc.
Like everything else thats Tapepro but just not the ball :no:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I prefer the "T" handle like on the quickfill syringe pump.
> Just a bit of honest feedback Tom... the ball handle just feels wrong and awkward to me, thats only this mans opinion though, what suits one guy does not necessarily suit the other etc.
> Like everything else thats Tapepro but just not the ball :no:


yes my cane is like this


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is the first one I made....6 or 7 years ago...I took a pic of it on my old pc.
this is why I made the D handle...but the ring is sweet


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if I had what Tom had for a shop and all the money...I would rock the tools out as well. I just work out of mt garage


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> My daughters have been going on about that pic doing the rounds, looks white and gold to me.
> 
> Btw the boxes are black. They look like a cross between the normal Tape Pro boxes and the other main stream boxes. Screwed together rather than peaned, but still retain the fixed axle with the inboard wheel design. According to the ebay link that Keke put up they are cheaper. :thumbsup:


Grrrrr why do i see a blue and black dress my wife said it means your emotionall disturbed lmao oh well i knew it any way.....guys these boxes are great i have seen them and held them in my hand andrew from plastering supplies is narre warren who is a store opened up and showed me they are of same quality just been made more simple with pins in stead of crimp and a more simple adjustable wheel rather then spring adjustment and no springs on the back......and the carbon fibre pole is so so light 100% i will be buying when im due for a new set


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I just sent a few dollars Andrews way. Got some more Tape Pro tools coming. :thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> I just sent a few dollars Andrews way. Got some more Tape Pro tools coming. :thumbup:


He said he knew gazman on dwt lol what you getting


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Something with a bit of a "boost" and a 75mm angle head.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Something with a bit of a "boost" and a 75mm angle head.


all set?

if the angle head is tepepro you don't make any mistake.....I love my 2.5"


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

.A 300mm booster box and a 75mm Tape Pro head. I got a chance to try out the big box last week, and fell in love. I have videos, do you want to see them?
I am thinking that the 75mm head might be just the right size to run behind my taper.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> .A 300mm booster box and a 75mm Tape Pro head. I got a chance to try out the big box last week, and fell in love. I have videos, do you want to see them?
> I am thinking that the 75mm head might be just the right size to run behind my taper.


uploaded please :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We all know how hard a 12" box can be to push. The booster makes it a breeze.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrcMZ7cl-gA


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Walls have never been easier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRrCWhTm8


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And this is the main reason I wanted to try out the Booster.:yes:

Thanks to Jim, Tom, And Amanda for arranging for me to be able to test drive the box.:thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQGW9eggS4Q


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Boxing bead is nice, isn't it!? Takes a little getting used to, but just as good as a trowel!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> And this is the main reason I wanted to try out the Booster.:yes:
> 
> Thanks to Jim, Tom, And Amanda for arranging for me to be able to test drive the box.:thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQGW9eggS4Q


with this video you convinced me this box doesn't suit my needs
for verticals it's better to start from the bottom 

PS: why don't you use ezycap?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> with this video you convinced me this box doesn't suit my needs
> for verticals it's better to start from the bottom
> 
> 
> PS: why don't you use ezycap?



Don't blame the box for starting from the top. Thanks for the tip I will try that next time.

Why no ezy cap?
One reason only. Price.:yes: I definitely use it on wall openings for the time saved but for verticals the cost is too much.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Don't blame the box for starting from the top. Thanks for the tip I will try that next time


I watched your video and analyzed the box...power assist is in the center of the box and i think it will dig the joint when you pass the second time


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The power assist looks very similar to the Tape Tech/Ames style.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> I watched your video and analyzed the box...power assist is in the center of the box and i think it will dig the joint when you pass the second time


No it doesn't, I came up from the bottom without any problems. Remember the blade is the last thing to leave the wall not the power assist trigger. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

fr8train said:


> The power assist looks very similar to the Tape Tech/Ames style.


I tried the TT version and couldn't get the hang of it. This though was like a duck to water.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> No it doesn't, I came up from the bottom without any problems. Remember the blade is the last thing to leave the wall not the power assist trigger. :yes:


I know the blade is the last part that leaves the wall but my concern was for the white wheel which is exactly in the middle of the joint... but if it comes up and doesn't touch the wall especially in the second pass it looks like a good box


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> I tried the TT version and couldn't get the hang of it. This though was like a duck to water.


Gaz thanks for vids quick question i already run a 300mm no power assist and it is like pushing a cow i know but i thought to box bead u need some special bead attatchment that looks like it had nothing......and if it did hanve nothing does it chew through the blade running metal on metal rather then just board


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Two choices. Put up with a little blade wear, but it will be minimal because the blade is harder than the bead.
Or make the change to Trim Tex.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> Two choices. Put up with a little blade wear, but it will be minimal because the blade is harder than the bead.
> Or make the change to Trim Tex.


Would love to make the change would help if i didnt meed to level every exy i bloody do lol have you tried the bead things you put in your box


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> Would love to make the change would help if i didnt meed to level every exy i bloody do lol have you tried the bead things you put in your box



maybe you didn't pay attention what plastic bead you picked up from the shelf but mudset from Trim-Tex they are stiff like the steel one and even stronger 

Pay attention in this video how the beads lean against the wall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86BryXAujU


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

keke said:


> maybe you didn't pay attention what plastic bead you picked up from the shelf but mudset from Trim-Tex they are stiff like the steel one and even stronger
> 
> Pay attention in this video how the beads lean against the wall
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86BryXAujU


Oh yes that would be great in my commercial work or new house...but when i do.old home where the wall is not level from top to bottom by 10 mm thats where i am saying will need metal exy that i can either pull top or bottom out and level off perfect


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

gazman said:


> And this is the main reason I wanted to try out the Booster.:yes:
> 
> Thanks to Jim, Tom, And Amanda for arranging for me to be able to test drive the box.:thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQGW9eggS4Q


Gaz, looks like you got up to speed real fast! Its impressive seeing a great tool in a pro's hands :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> We all know how hard a 12" box can be to push. The booster makes it a breeze.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrcMZ7cl-gA


Damn it....now I want one


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sure looks like its running well doesn't it, Good work Gaz.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Caz it sure was sweet to run. I have ordered one and put my Colombia on ebay.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> Damn it....now I want one


Haha! I know exactly how you feel. Seeing Gaz run that with one hand made me do a double take.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

jswain said:


> Gaz, looks like you got up to speed real fast! Its impressive seeing a great tool in a pro's hands :thumbsup:


how come we can't get these in Canada or the states yet? im in the market for boxes would love to get power boost just wondering


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gordie said:


> how come we can't get these in Canada or the states yet? im in the market for boxes would love to get power boost just wondering


You cant get our aussie made tape pro ......but cant u get the tape tech all wall has them i thought?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

gazman said:


> We all know how hard a 12" box can be to push. The booster makes it a breeze.


That's fantastic Gaz, really glad it worked for you. Did you use a slightly thicker mix?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes I did Tom, and the Booster handled it easily. :thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry I didn`t ask if tape tech made booster boxes I know about there power assist boxes . what I am wondering is why can I not get the tape pro booster boxes or blue line out here .Tape tech has a bad name in my parts we all use Columbia witch makes sense the factory is about 300 kilometers away verses ordering international. That being said they don't make booster boxes tape pro does why not blue line that is pretty much the favorite name amongst the tapers I work with . So if Tomg could answer or someone who knows why:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

see pm


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Tomg that was a quick repli


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

gordie said:


> Sorry I didn`t ask if tape tech made booster boxes I know about there power assist boxes . what I am wondering is why can I not get the tape pro booster boxes or blue line out here .Tape tech has a bad name in my parts we all use Columbia witch makes sense the factory is about 300 kilometers away verses ordering international. That being said they don't make booster boxes tape pro does why not blue line that is pretty much the favorite name amongst the tapers I work with . So if Tomg could answer or someone who knows why:yes:


Columbia make a fatboy power assist for intex and they are awesome. I have the tapetech versions aswell and they just don't compare.


----------

